# Pancetta Arrotolata



## redheelerdog (Sep 17, 2016)

Here is day one of my first go making Pancetta.

I have wanted to make this for a good while now.

Some nice pork bellies from Costco, one is going to be used for Bacon and one for the Pancetta - I am making both at the same time.













Pancetta 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






The belly I am using weighed in at 3900 grams, here is the breakdown of the ingredients.













Pancetta 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






*Clockwise from the top:*

Indian Tellicherry Pepper Corns
Cure #2
Sea Salt
Brown Sugar
Coarse Chopped Dried Garlic
Fresh Bay Leaves
Fresh Thyme
Cayenne and Chipotle Pepper
Juniper/Pickling Spice













Pancetta 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






I like this pic below - I found a guy on the internet that sells fresh Bay Leaves.

Fresh... like when you order them, he goes out to his Bay Leaf tree and picks them, and then sends them to you.

Can't get any fresher than that!    Link













Pancetta 3a.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






Before I spiced the pork belly I rinsed it with water and wiped it with vinegar.













Pancetta 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Pancetta 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Pancetta 6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Pancetta 7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Pancetta 8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






I put the spiced belly in an Umai dry bag and vacuum packed it.













Pancetta 9.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Pancetta 10.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016


















Pancetta 11.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






Pancetta on top

Bacon (Pops wet cure) on bottom













Pancetta 12.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






Just chillin  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Pancetta 3b.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 17, 2016






The plan is to pull the Pancetta in 2 weeks, roll it, tie and truss, and dry cure to a ~20% weight loss.

Hopefully by Christmas we will be enjoying some fresh Pancetta.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





More to come, thanks for looking!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2016)

What a great idea wiping down the belly with vinegar....  That should kill any transient mold spores or other nuisance stuff that drifted onto the meat during it's travels...    I'm using your idea from now on, if I can remember it.....


----------



## petewoody (Sep 17, 2016)

Is there some reason you are curing in UMAI bags, which are quite expensive?  They are designed for and usually used to dry the cured product..
As Dave remarked, I like the idea of wiping with vinegar (shades of biltong making).


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, the intent with the vinegar was to kill as much bacteria as possible.

I used the Umai bag because it was the only bag I had that was large enough to handle the whole belly.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm in on this one, might go and get a Belly myself and start for Christmas, (it sneaks up on you so fast)!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

This looks like it's going to be a good one.

I'm in!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

Wow John, not sure how I missed this !  That's gonna be some tasty stuff !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2016)

Should be tasty! Will follow along for the finish!


----------



## disco (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm in for the long wait on this one. I bet it is going to be incredible.

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 19, 2016)

Disco said:


> I'm in for the long wait on this one. I bet it is going to be incredible.
> 
> Disco


----------



## b-one (Sep 19, 2016)

Sounds interesting.:popcorn


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 1, 2016)

Pulled the Pancetta from the cure today and trussed it up. Cure time was exactly 2 weeks.

The belly looks amazing













Pancetta 14.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Pancetta 15.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






I got some extra large Indian Tellicherry black pepper corns that I ground extra coarse.













Pancetta 16.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






I squared up the large piece which made a nice smaller roll that I could not help but sprinkle a little Chipotle powder on. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So one large regular, and one small spicy Pancetta!













Pancetta 17.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Pancetta 18.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






Got them all dressed for the party!













Pancetta 19.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Pancetta 20.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Pancetta 21.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Pancetta 22.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Pancetta 23.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016


















Pancetta 24.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






Hanging in the meat fridge. Right now the RH is 53%

I might end up Umai dry bagging in a few days.













Pancetta 25.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 1, 2016






Now we wait... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2016)

Yum! Looking great!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice truss job.    You want the humidity that low?


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 1, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Nice truss job. You want the humidity that low?


I don't think so. That is why I said I might Umai dry bag in a day or two.

That will give me time to work on this fridge to install my temp and humidity controls.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 1, 2016)

They say adding a pan of salted water will raise humidity.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 1, 2016)

c farmer said:


> They say adding a pan of salted water will raise humidity.


Yes, Thanks for the info!

I did have a tub of wet cure bacon in there for 2 weeks and the RH was between 60%-70%.

I'll keep an eye on it!


----------



## b-one (Oct 1, 2016)

Time for more :popcorn:


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2016)

Humidity control using a saturated brine solution....  When using salts to control humidity, using distilled water will unsure the humidity is what it is calculated to be by the table below...  Ammonium sulphate is cheap at the Ag supply..  and it's great for the garden...  rock salt or Kosher salt works well....   all depends on the humidity you are looking for....













Humidity Chart 1 002.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 1, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 1, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Humidity control using a saturated brine solution....  When using salts to control humidity, using distilled water will unsure the humidity is what it is calculated to be by the table below...  Ammonium sulphate is cheap at the Ag supply..  and it's great for the garden...  rock salt or Kosher salt works well....   all depends on the humidity you are looking for....


Thanks for the info Dave, much appreciated.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow! I learn so much! Looks beautiful! Thanks redheelerdog!


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2016)

John I know how I missed this but glad I found it.I'll be watching it looks great already

Richie


----------



## miller408 (Oct 18, 2016)

How is the pancetta doing?  I think I am going to make some pancetta as soon as my chamber is empty.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 18, 2016)

12/18/2016 Update:

I Umai bagged them together back in October so I could get my curing chamber going (put them in my other fridge), plan is to dial the chamber in this week.

I did a weigh today and loss calc below. Inside the bag there is some nice white mold spots.

Once I get the chamber going good I think the drying of the Pancetta will accelerate (out of the Umai bag).













Pancetta 26.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 18, 2016


















Loss-12-18-16.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 18, 2016


















Loss-12-18-16 Chart.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 18, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 18, 2016)

I missed this somehow.

Impressive trussing. 

Can't wait for cross cut pictures.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 29, 2016)

Pancetta Update 12/29/16:

I finally got the dry cure fridge dialed in and it is working great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I had the Pancettas that I started back in October in my other fridge together in an Umai bag so I could get this fridge going with temperature and RH control.

Yesterday big boy and little man made the move to the curing fridge. When they were together I could not accurately weigh them separately so this also gave me a chance to do that.

Big boy has lost 10.17% and little man has lost 14.39%.

I am thinking in the cure chamber at ~55F, and ~75%RH they will loose weight more rapidly, we will see.

The pancetta brothers are about to get some friendly neighbors in the form of Coppa 1 & 2, they will be joining in the next few days.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Pancetta_Fridge.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Large-Weight.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Large-Chart.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Small-Weight.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Small-Chart.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Hygrom.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 29, 2016)

Umai and curing fridge? You spoil them.

Looks good. 

You mention a 20% target weight loss at the beginning. Your graph however shows something around 30% as target. I'm on my phone ...can't read what it says above the target line, but I just want to remind to aim for less than 30 since this is a belly - fat doesn't lose much weight.

Can't go past that trussing job. Can I send you my next belly for trussing?


----------

